# Cervelo SLC-SL A Love/Hate Relationship



## CerveloDude (Jul 14, 2007)

Many years ago, my folks taught me that if you have nothing nice to say, don't say anything at all. Well, this is one of those situations.

My '08 SLC-SL is now 2 months old, I have about 500+ miles on it and I have to say it is a pleasure to ride. It is fast, climbs like a cheetah, and makes me want to ride everyday. 

Well, that was until it started creaking, squeaking, ticking, and rattling. I have had my LBS do everything they can, I have taken apart everything that I could think of, lubricated, applied assembly paste, tightened, taped, squeezed and sweated like there is no tomorrow.

This afternoon, a buddy and I went for a 3PM 40 mile afternoon ride. After the first 20 miles we stopped for some water and a quick rest. He looked at me and said, "Joe, what is up with those noises, the Zip 404 whirr like a sweet spinning top, but that frame!, what the Fuch is up with that? For what that puppy cost, it should be quiet as a church mouse".

That was all I needed, my stomach hit the floor and I was annoyed the whole way home. 

What to do? I tend to agree, a $4,400 frame should be made better than this. I have gotten to the point where I dread getting on the bike because of the noise. Like anyone else, I like going for an early morning ride and listening to the sounds of silence. The chirping I want to hear are the birds and crickets, not my frame.

There, I vented.
Thanks

Joe


----------



## asgelle (Apr 21, 2003)

CerveloDude said:


> ..., a $4,400 frame should be made better than this.


In order for a frame to make noise there has to be relative motion of one piece against another. That means either a very large crack in a tube or debonding of a tube from a lug. If either were present, you should be able to easily see it and feel the frame flexing wildly as you ride. You need to look elsewhere for the fault.


----------



## Joe Biker (Nov 7, 2007)

*Looking Elsewhere*

Dude,

There has been a bit of discussion regarding rattles and creaks with the Cervelo frames. Take a look at the Cervelo Forum on the Cervelo website. The majority of the issues pertain to the seatpost rubbing against the inside of the seat tube. There have been some folks who have resolved the issue by applying a strip of electrical tape at the bottom of the post. This stops the bottom from rubbing against the seat post and eliminate the creaking.

The rattles seem to usually come from the way the cables are routed internally and/or how they exit the top tube in their way to the shifter/brake levers. Cable donuts readily fix this issue.

The third issue, that I can think of, and which is NOT a Cervelo problem is a creaking when pedaling. I had this problem and it took me months to figure it out, and it was actually two distinct issues.

1. The Zipp skewers have been know to creak, especially the front. I kid you not, these $55 devices go bad and should be replaced when they begin to creak if the noise bothers you. 

2. Another issue I had with the 404's is related again to the skewers, but is attributable to operator error. On the 404's, if the front skewer is not tightened down VERY securely, the carbon facing of the hubs will creak. I know, sounds wacky, but believe me, I almost lost my mind trying to solve the noise issues. You can test this by putting weight on the handlebars from behind, reaching over and forcing the wheel side to side. If not securely tightened you will hear a creaking noise.

Another noise that was causing me to lose sleep was a ticking noise. It was intermittent and not very loud. I tried everything, then I realized that the noise disappeared when I changed from the Zipp 404's to a set of aluminum clincher wheels. Specifically, the noise was isolated to the front wheel. It turned out to be the valve extender tapping against the carbon fairing of the 404 front wheel. A bit of electrical tape stopped this noise as well.

Now my ride is as quiet as can be. I am sleeping well and my bike is a few MPH faster to boot.  Just like it is after I wash it. :thumbsup: 

Give this a shot and report back with your findings. The Cervelo SLC-SL is a mean machine, one of the best IMO. You just need to take the time to nourish and feed it.


----------



## CerveloDude (Jul 14, 2007)

*Amazing*

Wow, only an hour and I have two responses....

I am off to the garage to take a look at the bike and check out what has been suggested. I will report back once I have had a chance to do some basic wrenching.

Thanks


----------



## toonraid (Sep 19, 2006)

There is a new compound from Tacx and FSA, small gelly-ish particles size of sand. It is used between carbon parts to hold things tight without over-tensioning it - think it might be a good idea if the seat post is the problem.


----------



## jcolley (Jul 11, 2007)

I agree with toonraid. I used some of the tacx carbon assembly paste and made sure the torque was right and haven't heard a pop since. My seatpost would work its way down before, but now is all good. I do wish I could put some donuts on the cables though...


----------



## CerveloDude (Jul 14, 2007)

Excellent suggestions.

I spent the morning incorporating the suggestions that everyone made, especially Joe Biker. The result is that the ONLY noise I have now is chatter from the cables hitting the head tube when I hit a rough road or bumps. 

I did have to replace the Zipp 404 skewer. All I had a spare DuraAce skewer so I used that and the creaking which I would have sworn was the frame is gone. I also picked up a small can of Carbon Assembly paste at the LBS, it is red in color and very gritty. I coated the seat tube, added a piece of electrical tape around the bottom of the post and re-inserted.

Just for Shitz and Giggles I removed the chain and caseette, set them in the Ultrasonic cleaner for 30 minutes, relubed and man is everything running smooth and quiet. 

So I am once again in total love with my SLC-SL.


----------



## euro trash (Sep 16, 2005)

CerveloDude said:


> So I am once again in total love with my SLC-SL.


glad you got it all worked out. I absolutely HATE any sort of noise from bikes, I sold a mtn frame once because I couldn't find the origin.

_edit: for clarity_


----------



## asgelle (Apr 21, 2003)

euro trash said:


> gI absolutely HATE any sort of noise from the frame,


As far as I can tell not a single source of noise was found to come from the frame, despite the OP's rush to blame the manufacturer.


----------



## euro trash (Sep 16, 2005)

asgelle said:


> despite the OP's rush to blame the manufacturer.


details, details... I meant when a bike makes strange noises that resonate thru the frame.


----------



## CerveloDude (Jul 14, 2007)

asgelle said:


> As far as I can tell not a single source of noise was found to come from the frame, despite the OP's rush to blame the manufacturer.


Well, Um, yeah, so what's you point?

Actually, there were two noises that were directly related to the frame.

1. The internal design of the cable runs results in cable slap INSIDE the frame, and 
2. The proprietary seat post design has given a number of CXervelo owners fits trying to eliminate the noise.

So, if you are muck raking, go annoy someone else.
And for the record, no one was "RUSHING TO BLAME THE MANUFACTURER", this issue had been going on for a couple of months. 

Jeez, there is always one in every crowd, tell me please, what is your point?


----------



## cpark (Oct 13, 2004)

Does Cervelo want you to grease the seatpost?
I bought a Time VXR Proteam in Aug it also developed a creaking noise after about 500 miles. I never put grease on the carbon setpost since the manual never indicated that it requires it. In fact I figure that could cause the post to slip.
I happened to look at the seperate manual came with the seatpost one day and it says grease the seatpost. I was skeptical at first but I went ahead and grease the seatpost.
Well, the noise has disappeared and the post has never slipped...


----------



## asgelle (Apr 21, 2003)

CerveloDude said:


> Well, Um, yeah, so what's you point?


My point is it is wrong to slander a person or manufacturer. So before you come here blasting a company, at least do some cursory checking to make sure the imagined faults at least can be traced back there. In this case, all the noises had nothing to do with how well or poorly the frame was made. You rushed to judgement by blaming the frame manufacturer for the noise before considering other possibilities. 


CerveloDude said:


> I tend to agree, a $4,400 frame should be made better than this.


----------



## CerveloDude (Jul 14, 2007)

asgelle said:


> My point is it is wrong to slander a person or manufacturer. So before you come here blasting a company, at least do some cursory checking to make sure the imagined faults at least can be traced back there. In this case, all the noises had nothing to do with how well or poorly the frame was made. You rushed to judgement by blaming the frame manufacturer for the noise before considering other possibilities.


First of all, slander is a false "oral representation". I believe that you meant libel. And, libel infers misrepresentation to damage ones reputation. Second, no one "blasted a company", and third, the faults are hardy imagined. What was given was an opinion based upon actual first hand experience, hardly false or libelous. First hand experience and stating of an experience is hardly libel.

And, as mentioned, there are others that are experiencing the seat post/seat tube creaking issue that in this case is an issue with the Cervelo proprietary seat post/seat tube frame. Other manufacturers may have the same issue, this I can not attest to. Unless I am completely mistaken, the seat tube is a part of the frame and the seat post in made by Cervelo as part of the frame set.

So, before you become so outrageously critical I suggest you carefully read what an OP is saying and then think about what you are saying before you so inaccurately find fault with what has been written.

Enough said.


----------



## CerveloDude (Jul 14, 2007)

In summary, and as an end to this issue, this morning I took the SLC-SL on a 40 mile ride. The silence was wonderful, the sound of the wind, the birds, the 404's spinning on the pavement and the light breeze were amazing.

I hope that the seat post creaking has been permanently eliminated. But, if not, I know how to fix it.


----------

